# Dreamcast. How to hack it.



## Gagarin (Jul 19, 2010)

Is that true that you don't need a modchip to play backup.
How to soft mod it?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 19, 2010)

Quite simply: You don't need to to my understanding.

The loader does not check any authentication so you just need to burn a game to a CD-R


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 19, 2010)

You don't need to do anything all you need is some backups that self boot put them in your Dreamcast then just turn it on.


----------



## roguetrip (Jul 20, 2010)

No modchip, as the system can read CD-R's just fine, if not there is a pot I believe you can tweak. 

There are two main ways

older way: Utopia Bootloader games. You put in the Boot loader disc, wait a few seconds till it says put your game in. Then put in the burned game you want to play. Usually images that are .nrg (nero), .cue/.bin (Alcohol 120%/IMGburn). These are non self booting disc hence the use of a bootloader.

Newer way, Selfboot games, just burn'em and play'em. Usually a .cdi format that can be burned by discjuggler or bootdreams (I prefer bootdreams in CDRecord mode).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 20, 2010)

Why do you think the system never did as well as it could have?

A ton of people, upon hearing this, never bought games again.


----------



## thebsharp (Jul 20, 2010)

Sega did eventually release a DC that could not read CD-Rs but it was too little too late.


----------



## gisel213 (Jul 20, 2010)

thebsharp said:
			
		

> Sega did eventually release a DC that could not read CD-Rs but it was too little too late.



No it blocked the mil-cd format but if u use bin2boot and create a backup that is data/data
instead of audio/data it would work.....


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 20, 2010)

If your planning to get a dreamcast make sure the the Manufacturing date isn't between Oct. 2000 - Dec. 2000 those are supposedly the DCs which block MIL-CDs


----------



## thebsharp (Jul 20, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> thebsharp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, my mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





either way, as was said, avoid a DC from those dates.


----------



## Gagarin (Jul 22, 2010)

What about cheats. Is there a gameshark or action reply disk for it?


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 22, 2010)

HOW ABOUT A FRIGGING QUESTION MARK IN THE TITLE OR EVEN THE PROVIDED SPACE FOR THE SUB-TITLE SO THAT PEOPLE WILL UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SEEK AN ANSWER AND ARE NOT PROVIDING SOME NEW WAY TO HACK A DREAMCAST ?

ALL IT TAKES IT'S A QUESTION MARK, AND I WILL DECIDE IF TO HELP OR STAY AWAY FROM THE TOPIC. HOW DIFFICULT IT IS ?

Sorry for the rant, but lately I've been tricked several times onto topics with misleading titles, and I'm getting sick of it.
What a waste of a post.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 22, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> HOW ABOUT A FRIGGING QUESTION MARK IN THE TITLE OR EVEN THE PROVIDED SPACE FOR THE SUB-TITLE SO THAT PEOPLE WILL UNDERSTAND THAT YOU SEEK AN ANSWER AND ARE NOT PROVIDING SOME NEW WAY TO HACK A DREAMCAST ?
> 
> ALL IT TAKES IT'S A QUESTION MARK, AND I WILL DECIDE IF TO HELP OR STAY AWAY FROM THE TOPIC. HOW DIFFICULT IT IS ?
> 
> ...


The thread contains the needed information to hack (if you can call it that) a Dreamcast.
So it doesn't matter and yes what a waste of a post.


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 22, 2010)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> What about cheats. Is there a gameshark or action reply disk for it?



Yeah there's a gameshark but you need to input codes.


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Jul 22, 2010)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> What about cheats. Is there a gameshark or action reply disk for it?



Yup, sure is. I still have my AR disc actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Phantasy Star Online was incredible if you had an action replay. Ahhhhh, memories.


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 22, 2010)

If you really want to get into Dreamcast hacking you should look into the SD card reader for it it can now play ISO at a decent speed


----------

